# wireless headphones with HR20



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

I noticed some people were using wireless headphones with the HR20. A couple questions please:

1. Is there a pair that you recommend?

2. How can I hook them up? 
Of my outputs I have:
HDMI connected to the TV. 
Component also to the TV (audio connected as well)
Composite to VCR
Digital Optical (not in use)

3. Is there a way to hook up dual wireless headphones? Is there such a product?

Thanks.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

mikeny said:


> I noticed some people were using wireless headphones with the HR20. A couple questions please:
> 
> 1. Is there a pair that you recommend?
> 
> ...


Wireless headphones are a piece of cake. Just take the stereo audio outs from the HR20 and run them into your wireless headphone transmitter box.

Get the 900 Mhz variety...they are the most common. In fact, if you go to ComputerGeeks.com, you will find the RCA's for about 15 bucks or so. I bought two pair and they work fine. Since the transmitter runs on a common freq with common modulation techniques, you can set up ONE transmitter and use multiple headphones. I have a jensen headphone/earpiece that works perfectly with the RCA transmitter. At this point I have two RCA headphone sets and the jensen...all work perfectly from the RCA transmitter.


----------



## pgiralt (Oct 12, 2006)

I've got a set of Sennheiser wireless headphones - I forget the model number. The wireless models are shown here:

http://www.sennheiserusa.com/newsite/category.asp?transid=cat2

The connector has a standard L/R RCA connector so you can connect it directly to the back of the HR20 via the audio out. If you wanted to use two, you could just get a splitter and connect two of them without a problem.

You could also go for something like the Sony MDR-DS3000 which has an optical connector for Dolby Digital. They are reported to simulate a full dolby digital 5.1 speaker experience in the headphones. I've never heard them so I can't say how well they work. In this case you would connect to the TOSLINK digital audio out connector, but then you wouldn't be able to connect the digital out to a receiver (but if you are connecting to the receiver via HDMI you'll already get the audio there anyway).


----------



## pgiralt (Oct 12, 2006)

hasan said:


> Since the transmitter runs on a common freq with common modulation techniques, you can set up ONE transmitter and use multiple headphones.


That's an even better idea than my splitter idea


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

Thanks for the quick replies and ideas guys.

I checked computergeeks and I don't see any RCA sets there.

Just checking if I understand this:

Do I need to buy 1 independent product called a wireless transmitter box plus wireless headphones of my choice? Is that the way it works or do you get an all-in-one "transmitter with earphones" package?


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

mikeny said:


> Thanks for the quick replies and ideas guys.
> 
> I checked computergeeks and I don't see any RCA sets there.
> 
> ...


When you buy a set of wireless headphones, you get two things:

1. A transmitter box (where you connect your audio source) with integrated antenna

2. A set of headphones or a little belt clip box with an earphone jack with integrated antenna.

Look around computergeeks.com for "wireless headphones"...they have a pretty good search engine on the site. You will find what they have, and they have had the RCA's a long time (could be under another name, you know how the "brand name" thing goes.

You can find wireless headphones at Best Buy and places like that, but they get a pretty penny for them, much more than they are worth. Or...just do a standard google search for "wireless headphones 900 mhz" and you should find a ton of them available. DO NOT BUY ANY 2.4 gig wireless headphones if you ever want to run a wireless network (computer) in your house...they will kill it.


----------



## iacas (Nov 18, 2006)

hasan said:


> Wireless headphones are a piece of cake. Just take the stereo audio outs from the HR20 and run them into your wireless headphone transmitter box.


My stereo receiver has A/B input and I use the front port (a large jack, larger than 1/8" stereo headphone plugs, but you can buy a converter cheaply) on "B" to turn off my speakers but maintain the stereo. Doing this you can listen to audio from any of your sources, not just the HR20. Worth considering if you ever want to listen to DVDs or whatever in this fashion.


----------



## BruceS (Sep 23, 2006)

Another option is to use the L/R RCA audio out connectors from your TV.

This allows me to use my wireless headphones with my Tivo S3, my SA 8300HD, D* HR10-250 or my Sony DVD Player by just switching the input on my TV with the remote control.

I assume it should work the same way with the HR20.


----------



## gvatty (Sep 21, 2006)

My Dad is hard of hearing. Would he be able to use the wireless headphones and then I could have the tv on a moderate volume level for myself without using headphones?


----------



## Coastsider (Nov 29, 2005)

mikeny said:


> I noticed some people were using wireless headphones with the HR20. A couple questions please:
> 
> 1. Is there a pair that you recommend?
> 
> ...


If you really want to splurge I recommend the Pioneer DIR800C IR wireless headset.

http://www.pioneerelectronics.com/pna/v3/pg/product/details/0,,2076_310069663_108990338,00.html

They are surround sound and so can be connected via an optical splitter to the digital audio output of your HR20. They are also great for DVD's. I've had a pair for a couple of years now and short of listening to my actual 5.1 surround setup they are excellant and provide a very authentic sound field.

The DIR800C can be found on the web for around $300 for the headset and controller/transmitter. You used to be able to buy an extra headset seperately as the controller/transmitter will drive two self-powered headsets but I don't know if they are still available.


----------



## iacas (Nov 18, 2006)

gvatty said:


> My Dad is hard of hearing. Would he be able to use the wireless headphones and then I could have the tv on a moderate volume level for myself without using headphones?


My AVR has A/B outputs. I can do A, B, or A+B. Most wireless headphones have their own volume control. You could put one on B, your speakers on A, and adjust the volume independently.


----------



## redfiver (Nov 18, 2006)

gvatty said:


> My Dad is hard of hearing. Would he be able to use the wireless headphones and then I could have the tv on a moderate volume level for myself without using headphones?


Yes, this works great and we do it this way at my parents house. This way he can hear just fine and we can keep the volume low.

We use a bluetooth headset for it, great sound quality!


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

I bought 2 pairs of the RCA WHP140 900 Mhz. from Ebay NIB, ($9.99x2+shipping)$30. I think it's a model that's been around a while. It'll be a start anyway. If it doesn't work out sufficiently, maybe I'll put them back on Ebay and continue the search. 

Thanks again for all the input.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

mikeny said:


> I bought 2 pairs of the RCA WHP140 900 Mhz. from Ebay NIB, ($9.99x2+shipping)$30. I think it's a model that's been around a while. It'll be a start anyway. If it doesn't work out sufficiently, maybe I'll put them back on Ebay and continue the search.
> 
> Thanks again for all the input.


I believe those are the ones I paid 19.95 each for and were originally 60.00 each! Notice you will get two transmitters...you only need the one...put the other one away. I use a separate NImh charger and keep (4) AAA batteries charged all the time (2 per headset)..although it has a built in charger as I recall.

Can't beat them for the price! (they have their "issues", but I won't tell you what they are until you come back asking about them...none would make them a bad purchase and the price you got is outstanding)


----------



## DSOUND (Nov 18, 2006)

Sennheiser makes a pair of wireless headphones that hang underneath the chin. Way more comfortable than regular headphones. SET810. They are modeled after assistive listening systems in churches and theaters.


----------



## jbart1965 (Oct 12, 2006)

I have the Sennheiser RS140. Got em for $100 on TigerDirect; they cost more everywhere else. They are big, but very soft and comfortable, even when wearing glasses. Great sound, probably better than almost every wireless headset out there costing less than $200. Also has a rechargeable stand that the headphones sit atop when not in use. Nice way to avoid batteries.

The 140s are closed, so I can listen when my wife is asleep. Other Sennheiser models are open air, including all the cheaper ones. They leak sound and are not suitable for wearing when your significant other is asleep.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

DSOUND said:


> Sennheiser makes a pair of wireless headphones that hang underneath the chin. Way more comfortable than regular headphones. SET810. They are modeled after assistive listening systems in churches and theaters.


Sennheiser makes quality stuff, to be sure....of course they expect to be compensated commensurately. I don't think the OP can go wrong with 10 bucks apiece for the RCAs, assuming they are same ones I got. I'm very happy with them....but don't wear them for hours on end, either.


----------



## DSOUND (Nov 18, 2006)

The stethoscope style are earbuds with a volume control, rechargable stand, and the ol' lady won't mess up her hair!


----------



## btalbott (Oct 15, 2006)

SENNHEISER RS-120 Wireless Headphones. Just picked these up and they are great.

Bill


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

Just wanted to report that the RCA WHP140 900 Mhz worked great when I hooked them up last night!

As Hasan had said, running audio out to the transmitter resulted in clear reception with each of the 2 pairs of headpones. 

Then I went to my other unit, installed the other receiver, powered on the headphones but I still heard the audio from the first HR20! I was wondering if I needed to cut the audio out of the other HR20, but all I needed to do was adjust the tuning dial, and the headphones then receive the proper HR20. Very cool.

In any case, the clarity was very impressive. My wife, who actually has a moderate hearing loss in one ear, was able to watch "The Office" without captions! She was very impressed! Even when Michael is whispering to Dwight or Jim is whispering to Pam, it's very clear. 

Bugs:? However, there were times throughout the show when it become a little static filled, more noticeable in quiet scenes, requiring some tuning. Other times the audio suddenly increased.

These are definitely worthwhile. Good recommendation Hasan.

I guess I need to get some kind of audio splitter because I was already all the RCA audio outs. 

Will we lose quality with an audio splitter? 

I want to keep the component audio out (for PIP options even though we use HDMI), VCR audio out and of course a headphone audio out. It comes with a stereo jack and stereo to RCA female jack.

With the networking of mp3 options available the headphones bring even more functionality.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

mikeny said:


> Just wanted to report that the RCA WHP140 900 Mhz worked great when I hooked them up last night!
> 
> As Hasan had said, running audio out to the transmitter resulted in clear reception with each of the 2 pairs of headpones.
> 
> ...


Not really (loss of audio quality)....it isn't exactly stellar in the first place, but is quite acceptable for the purpose. I have mine split without difficulty. I'm using 3 different headphones all receiving audio from the same HR20.

Obviously, if you want separate audio from two different HR20's, you have to use both transmitters and set them to different frequencies.

Glad you like the wireless phones I suggested. They are bargain basement and work pretty well.


----------

